# PARAGUAY | Projects & Construction



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

City: Ciudad del Este

Shopping París -


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*City: Ciudad del Este

Shopping Rio*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*City: Ciudad del Este

Hotel HG Tower*





































Photography: Diego Salinas










Photography: Arq. Fabio


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*City: Ciudad del Este

Building Motorola*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah..


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*City: Pedro Juan Caballero

Condominio Blue Lagoon Amambay*


----------



## Ricardito (Apr 8, 2009)

*City: Pedro Juan Caballero

Shopping Hijazi*


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

Blue Tower an innovative concept for Asuncion 2 x 23fl | Pro​
With an initial investment of $ 130 million, the largest private investment held in Asuncion, it launched an innovative real estate project that will transform the architecture of the capital of Paraguay



























































































link


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

*ASUNCIÓN | Paseo La Galería















*



Arq. Fabio said:


>





R-O-D said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN* | Restorations



Arq. Fabio said:


>





john333 said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN* | Restoration



-Nilson- said:


> *¿Qué saben de la restauración del Palacete donde estuviera la casa de Serafina Dávalos?*
> 
> 
> Los trabajos empezaron luego de que se concretasen convenios entre el Instituto Paraguayo de Artesanía (IPA), el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Comunicaciones (MOPC), que se encargará de proveer los fondos, la Secretaría Nacional de Cultura y el Instituto de Previsión Social (IPS), al cual pertenece actualmente la casa.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l Palacio Alegre l Restoration *



Cofe33 said:


> *Asunción*
> 
> Restauración del Palacio Alegre- Actual sede del Ministerio de Hacienda
> 
> ...





-Nilson- said:


> El Palacio Alegre


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l Old train station restoration*












Cofe33 said:


> Renders
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-Nilson- said:


>





Cofe33 said:


>





Cofe33 said:


>





Cofe33 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Eje Ministerial del Puerto*

























Nirvi said:


>






Arq. Fabio said:


>





MATFRETES said:


> -----------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION l Nuevo edificio de Aduana *



















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Horizon II *










Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | FORVM Villa Morra*











Arq. Fabio said:


> Sobre Torreani Viera, a media cuadra de Pacheco, se está construyendo el edificio de departamentos Forum Villa Morra.
> Tiene como amenities, parrilleros, gimnasio, piscina y lavandería.
> Son 47 departamentos y 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> Tiene 2 niveles de cocheras, y 2 ascensores.





Arq. Fabio said:


> *Los créditos a sus autores*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l MANGORÉ*











R-O-D said:


> Superﬁcie del terreno 968m2
> Superﬁcie ediﬁcada 7334m2
> 2 niveles de subsuelo con estacionamiento
> Planta Baja: Acceso + estacionamientos
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Sajonia Residence Morelia*












Cofe33 said:


> Mes de abril 2020





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Habitalis Sajonia*


















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Urban*











Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Zenith Rca. de Colombia







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> *Sobre República de Colombia entre Paraguarí y Antequera, se construirá otro de los edificios "Zenith".
> En sus 10.500 m2, tendrá 97 departamentos de 1, 2 y 3 dormitorios y 10 oficinas corporativas. Además, dispondrá de 3 ascensores y una terraza con quincho y piscina. Contará con 111 cocheras distribuídas en 6 niveles.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Molas 1321 *










Arq. Fabio said:


> Sobre la Avenida Molas, aparentemente por lo que nos muestra el render pegado al Stratos estaría este edificio de 114 departamentos ( 96 de 2 dormitorios, 16 de 1 dormitorio y 2 penthouses ).
> Como amenities tendrá piscina, gimnasio, sala de juegos para chicos, cine, Kids Club, Quincho Gourmet, Salon de Eventos y un area exclusiva de coWorking para los locatarios.
> No creo que el nombre vaya a ser el definitivo del edificio.





Cofe33 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Balcónes de Seminario*




R-O-D said:


> Miaterra - Balcones de Seminario
> 
> *Balcones de Seminario *está ubicado en el barrio Mburicao, la dirección es Roberto Caniza casi Celsa Speratti. Posee una localización privilegiada al estar en área de influencia de la avenida Kubitschek, entre Eusebio Ayala y Mariscal López, a cuadras del Parque Seminario. Se encuentra a 10 minutos del centro histórico de Asunción, 13 minutos del nuevo eje financiero y comercial, y a pocos minutos de colegios y locales comerciales.
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Agora Villamorra*










Arq. Fabio said:


> Ubicado en Pacheco casi Torreani Viera, será un edificio de 13 niveles con 63 departamentos de 1 y 2 dormitorios con bauleras. Las cocheras estarán en los primeros niveles.
> Como amenities, tendrá piscina, quincho climatizado, parrillas, gimnasio y laundry.





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Loma Tarumá *










Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Marquis *











Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Hospital POMI*

















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Centro Recreativo Club Centenario*









Arq. Fabio said:


> La ampliación del Club Centenario tendrá 7.376 m2
> Estará pegado al edificio de estacionamientos del club





Arq. Fabio said:


> *Los créditos a sus autores*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Rembrandt Los Laureles*










Arq. Fabio said:


> *Los créditos a sus autores*





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Toyotoshi | Toyota - Lexus*



BuilderPY said:


> Sobre la Av. Mariscal Lopez entre Gómez de Castro y Reclus, se erige el edificio corporativo Toyotoshi, junto a los show rooms de Toyota y Lexus.





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MARIANO ROQUE ALONSO | Altamira Surubi'i *
















Arq. Fabio said:


> El grupo Vinsoca, de capital venezolano, presentó el proyecto “Altamira Surubi’i”, que pretende realizarse en el kilómetro 18,5 de la Ruta 3 “Gral. Elizardo Aquino”, específicamente en el límite de Mariano Roque Alonso y Limpio.
> 
> Según las proyecciones, el complejo tendrá nueve torres con 576 departamentos, en su mayoría dirigidos a la clase media.
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FERNANDO DE LA MORA | Centro para la excelencia de la salud y la performance*
























Nirvi said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


> Los créditos a sus autores





Arq. Fabio said:


> *Los créditos a sus autores*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Sky Park III








*


Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Cooperativa Universitaria*











R-O-D said:


> Copiar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Trading Park







*








Arq. Fabio said:


> El Edificio Trading Park estará ubicado sobre Aviadores n° 3207, pegado a Plaza Moiety.
> Tendrá 22 niveles con un auditorio en el último nivel. Contendrá oficinas de 42 m2 hasta 358 m2 en el bloque principal y las cocheras estarán en el bloque contiguo, que tendrá 97 lugares de estacionamiento en 3.000 m2 distribuídos en 7 niveles. Total de área construída : 9.800 m2
> Tendrá una plaza abierta de 560 m2 destinada a actividades culturales.





Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Embajada de EE.UU.*





















Arq. Fabio said:


> La Embajada de EE.UU. está empezando las obras de ampliación de su sede en Paraguay. No sabemos mucho. Solo que será un edificio de unos 6 niveles de altura y vaya uno a saber cuantos subsuelos.
> 
> El conjunto de edificios se ubicará en el sitio existente de la embajada de 5 hectáreas. El predio incluirá una Cancillería, una Residencia de la Guardia de Seguridad Marina de EE.UU., un anexo de apoyo, Edificio de Servicios Públicos y estacionamiento. Diseñado por la firma de Portland Zimmer, Gunsul, Frasca Architects LLP, (ZGF), el nuevo complejo proporcionará una plataforma segura, moderna y ambientalmente sostenible para la diplomacia y los servicios consulares.
> 
> ...





Nirvi said:


> *Crédito para Rod*





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Torres Mirador*


















Cofe33 said:


>





Nirvi said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Flats Del Sol







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> En las inmediaciones del Shopping Del Sol, en el barrio Las Lomas (Carmelitas), de la ciudad de Asuncion, sobre la calle Federación Rusa y Río Acaray, se construirá el edificio de departamentos Flats Del Sol. Tendrá departamentos monoambientes, de un dormitorio y de dos dormitorios.
> Como amenities tendrá dos salones multiusos, infinity pool, solarium, lavandería y gimnasio.





mancholoco013 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓl CIVIS ALPHA*





*














*


R-O-D said:


> *EDIFICIO CIVIS ALPHA
> 
> Un nuevo concepto de viviendas en altura.
> Confort y seguridad con exclusivos amenities.
> Ubicado en Dr. Bernardino Caballero esquina Lilio, barrio Herrera. A pocas cuadras de Av. Santa Teresa.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Ventura 25 de Mayo







*


R-O-D said:


> *Ventura 25 de Mayo* forma parte del plan de desarrollo de viviendas multifamiliares que Creo Inmuebles ha lanzado al mercado. El edificio es construido por González Acosta & Wood (GA&W), una de las constructoras más prestigiosas del mercado, que ofrece experiencia y un sello de calidad único bajo las normas de la ISO 9001.
> 
> Este es un edificio residencial de 10 pisos de 1 y 2 dormitorios, que rondan entre los 52 a 82 metros cuadrados propios.* Se encuentra ubicado en el barrio Ciudad Nueva, sobre la calle 25 de Mayo esquina 22 de Septiembre*.
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Zenith Work &Living*



Mayo65 said:


> *FICHA TECNICA
> 
> Destino:* Residencial y Oficinas.
> *Pisos:* 17
> ...





ricardito_pjc said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | MUHRADA *


R-O-D said:


> Itapúa entre Avda. Santísimo Sacramento y Avda. Molas Lopez
> Asunción
> 
> https://www.muhrada.com/





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION | Embajada de España







*


R-O-D said:


> Copiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FERNANDO DE LA MORA | Zuba II y III







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> Entre Calle General Caballero y Calle Cadete Sisa en la ciudad de Fernando de la Mora, se construirá el Zuba II y III, emprendimientop inmobiliario de departamentos.
> Los bloques contarán con monoambientes de 26 m2, departamentos de 1 habitación de 38 m2 y 2 habitaciones de 52 m2.
> Según su página web, está en construcción.
> ZUBA Inversiones
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>





MDL CORPORATION said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Santa Teresa 











*


Arq. Fabio said:


> Frente a la actual obra del Edificio Ancora, y a un terreno de la obra del Edificio Corar Elysium, en la esquina misma, se construirá un edificio de departamentos de 10 niveles con departamentos de 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> Tendrá piscina, quincho con parrilla, sistema de cámaras y portería 24 horas.





Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Hotel Howard Johnson Plaza *











Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Joayhú







*


Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


> *Sobre General Emeterio Miranda casi General Carlos Díaz de León ( cerca del Coelgio San Cristóbal ) se está levantando el edificio residencial Joayhú.
> Tendrá 4 tipologías de departamentos de menos de 60 m2 con dormitorio en suite. Tendrá 5 niveles para los departamentos y un nivel de cocheras. Balcones con parrilla.
> El edificio tendrá gimnasio, quincho climatizado y piscina.*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | MET Santa Teresa*

















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | FORVM Herrera*









Arq. Fabio said:


> En el Barrio Herrera se está por construir el 2do. edificio Forum :
> 
> Tendrá : 10 niveles en los que se ubicarán 52 departamentos con 2 ascensores al servicio.
> Los departamentos tendrán bauleras
> ...





MDL CORPORATION said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Facultad de Filosofía y Ciencias Humanas UC







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> La Universidad Católica “Nuestra Señora de la Asunción”, presentó el proyecto de construcción del nuevo edificio de la Facultad de Filosofía y Ciencias Humanas, que se encuentra ubicado sobre la calle Mcal. López y Fulgencio Yegros, en el predio del Colegio La Providencia.
> 
> Funcionalmente el edificio constará de una planta baja existente destinada al área administrativa académica, sobre el cual se eregirán 6 pisos destinados a las aulas. En cada nivel, las aulas constituyen el centro de cada piso, rodeado de amplias galerías, con los respectivos baños sexados e inclusivos. En el último piso habrá una planta libre techada abierta para usos múltiples.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN LORENZO | Condominio Moravia*











Pachu said:


> Arquitecto: *Alba Méndez y Miquel del Pozo (mendezdelpozo_arquitectos)*
> 
> - Colaboradores: Estefanía Martín, Pablo Seral
> - Constructora: Construsil S.A.
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


> Los créditos a sus autores


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Live Boggiani







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> Hace un buen tiempo se viene construyendo sobre Boggiani 6065 casi R.I, 2 de Mayo, un edificio que tendrá 22 niveles ( además tendrá 3 subsuelos ).
> 
> 
> Subsuelos 1°, 2°, 3°: Estacionamiento, sala de bombeo.
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Minutage







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> *Sobre Denis Roa esquina Teniente Vera se construye el edificio de departamentos Minutage, que contará con planta baja y 10 unidades de 2 dormitorios en 5 niveles, más una terraza con parrilla.
> También tendrá piscina y salón de eventos.*





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Be Live Molas







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> Sobre la Avenida Molas López esquina Padre José Félix González y Río Ypané se construirá el Edificio Be Live Molas. Será un edificio de 15 niveles con 39 departamentos de 1, 2 y 3 dormitorios.
> 
> Como amenities tendrá gimnasio, sauna y piscina.
> 
> Edificio Be Live Molas | Codesarrollos





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FDO. DE LA MORA | Boulevard Plaza Pinedo







*


Arq. Fabio said:


> Esta información nos la trajeron primero ROD con imágenes y después Robslpy con el limk correspondiente.
> 
> En Fernando de la Mora zona norte, sobre Laguna Grande y Coronel Vicente Machuca ( sería cerca de Quartier Las Marías, Complejo Moravia, Shopping Pinedo y Hospital de Clínicas ) se construirá un complejo de 3 torres de departamentos de 15 niveles cada una.
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Feel Asunción*



















Arq. Fabio said:


> *Los créditos a sus autores*





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Jade Park 




























*



R-O-D said:


> Copiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cofe33 said:


>





Nirvi said:


>





Nirvi said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION | The Top
 *


R-O-D said:


> *Sumarán otro edificio de oficinas en el eje corporativo*
> 
> Con una inversión de 16 millones de dólares, está prevista la construcción de un nuevo edificio de oficinas en el eje corporativo. Específicamente en Aviadores del Chaco y César López Moreira, donde hoy está Compu Market. Se llamará The Top y tendrá 15 niveles, con cocheras incluidas. Se trata de un desarrollo de Paraguay Development.
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bernardino
*Asunción








*



















Arq Fabio.


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

United States Embassy - Asunción
























Nuevo Edificio de la Embajada







py.usembassy.gov























Arq. Fabio.


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Magna Legión - Asunción PRO


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

New project.. Villa Morra - Asunción


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Asunción

Casa M tendrá 20 viviendas -18 departamentos y dos penthouses- que se distribuyen en ocho pisos de un edificio exclusivo, situado a pasos del Shopping del Sol sobre Narciso R. Colmán esquina Herib Campos Cervera.


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

_*Encarnación*_


Playa Paraná - F


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Encarnación

Vista Lago



















Encarnación (Paraguay) - Posadas (Argentina)


















Arq. Fabio.


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

ENCARNACIÓN - COSTANERA SHOPPING 


















Arq. Fabio


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

EDIFICIO MIRÓ - ENCARNACIÓN


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

Paseo de los Teros- ENCARNACION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Paraguay Government Offices / MSGSSV*



























































































































































































































Oficinas de Gobierno Paraguay / MSGSSV


Construido en 2022 en Asunción, Paraguay. Imagenes por Leonardo Méndez. Planteo arquitectónico del conjunto. La unificación de las Oficinas de Gobierno del Paraguay supone una oportunidad para la búsqueda de una imagen...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Altos de Pitiantuta *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | España Las Mercedes*


































































Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Zuba V *
































Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Balcónes de Seminario*

















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Rentalis Carmelitas*












*














*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l EDIFICIO MAGNA LEGIÓN








*















*







*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l Parque Las Golondrinas*































Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Elysium*






























mancholoco013 said:


> Foto de Oscar Rivet





Escorpio_86 said:


> Me corrijo, 22 pisos, es decir, faltan 8 pisos mas





R-O-D said:


> Copiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION | Bernardino*


















Finish:



Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Área Herrera*





















Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Eyzaguirre*































Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Innova Centro *











Turgutt said:


>





Turgutt said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MARIANO R. ALONSO l PUEBLO DEL RIO | NAUTIC COMPLEX*

*LOCATION: Pueblo del río condominio · Unnamed Road, Mariano Roque Alonso, Paraguay*

 














Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Edificio Sol City*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Salaskin*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Love Molas *




























Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Cooperativa Universitaria *















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l GO TOWER *











Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | The Green Box*







































Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Zafiro *



























Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Minutage*
*







*
























Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Emerald*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LUQUE I ZUBA IV*




















_
_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LUQUE | Ykua Karanday 

















*






























Turgutt said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Edificio Margarita*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l CIVIS ALPHA*









































Turgutt said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION l Garden park*



























mancholoco013 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN - CHACO'I | PUENTE HÉROES DEL CHACO*



































mancholoco013 said:


> Del MOPC


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *ASUNCIÓN | Paraguay Government Offices / MSGSSV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VILLA HAYES | Terminal Occidental S.A. (TOSA)*

*Location: VILLA HAYES | Terminal Occidental*


2 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr




3 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr




4 by pablitodosocho, on Flickr



 



R-O-D said:


> Copiar





R-O-D said:


>





R-O-D said:


> Copiar


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN l Home Palace Tower *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | First Living*











Turgutt said:


> *PALADA INICIAL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Marquis*












Turgutt said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCIÓN | Ventura Los Laureles *












Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.





Turgutt said:


> #10 · Mar 29, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ASUNCION l More del Sol *

#86 · Mar 29, 2022
























Turgutt said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ciudad del Este l Eco Villas Club Residencial l 3 x 15*






























Turgutt said:


>





Turgutt said:


> Los créditos para su autor.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DEL ESTE l LAGO SHOPPING *











R-O-D said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DEL ESTE l EDIFICIO FRONTERRA *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CIUDAD DEL ESTE l World Trade Center | Hotel Four Points*












R-O-D said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN | Paraná Playa*



















Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN l Edificio Winkel*

























Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN l Vista Lago *











Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN | Residencial ALTADE*


Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN | San José IV*












Arq. Fabio said:


>





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN | Shopping Costanera *














R-O-D said:


> Copiar





R-O-D said:


> Copiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Arq. Fabio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ENCARNACIÓN l Paseo de los Teros*











Arq. Fabio said:


>





Turgutt said:


> Fotos Constructora Codas Vuyk


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MORE MARISCAL*


----------

